# Okay motors issue



## Cuka2cool (Dec 10, 2017)

Does this only happen to me or is this happening to everyone else. As I pay off a loan as the day goes by it increases from say16k to 20k.  Or is that only me, if so those penguins are con artists


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 10, 2017)

That happened to me, but I found it was giving me the money back.  Several people have said you need to make sure you go to a different area after making payment for it to "save" and that did work for me and solved the issue.


----------



## HHoney (Dec 11, 2017)

I?ve heard from other sites to only pay the loan off in full - there appears to be a bug in making incremental payments


----------



## Cuka2cool (Dec 11, 2017)

Ahhh thank you very much for that information it all makes sense now


----------

